

'I CAN'T write code myself,' admits woman in charge of teaching our kids to code - GFuller
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/02/11/coding_in_schools_madness/

======
tim333
There was some previous discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7189886](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7189886)

------
techieinafrica
LMAO!

